# Trek 1.2 speed potential



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had the 1.2 now for 1 month. I seem to be peaking out in the 18-19mi average speed for 17miles. It feels like I'm going through mud sometimes. The tires have the 100-110psi. 
Is this going to be a bike that solo riding isn't going to get me to 20mph average without a ton of effort?
Will new wheels help, that have better bearings, or spoke set up?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Mark, couple things:

1) It's not the bike, it's not the components, it's not the wheels.
2) It's the engine, and after one month the engine still needs to get stronger. And
3) Average speed means absolutely nothing, don't worry about it. 

If you want to ride faster, then practice riding fast for short periods, practice riding fast uphill, practice riding fast out of the saddle, in the saddle, hold for as long as you can, rinse, repeat, ad-nauseum. 

You'll get there, but with all confidence, it is not the bike.

now go and ride, fast
HTH
zac


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Agree with Zac. I've seen fellas on older downtube shifter road bikes hanging with and blowing by others on their modern road bikes.

Keep riding. The engine improves with saddle time.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

Great advice. I'm learning the avg speed is not accurate with all the slow downs to turn around in the road nad to turn onto different roads.


----------

